# Finding a "Dogmatic headcollar" in the US?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find one of these leather headcollars in the US or a store that ships to the US? I can only find them on UK websites that don't ship to the US...

This is the website: http://www.dogmatic.org.uk/


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

This company has them.








http://peticious.com/advanced_search_result.html?keywords=DOGMATIC+HEAD+COLLAR+&x=16&y=12

They have a number of warehouses in the US...Check their shipping page, if you shop by warehouse, it will save you on shipping.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

They only have the nylon and fake leather ones in Bianca's size. I'm looking for the original (leather) type.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

What's her size?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess she'd be size 3L, that's what their website says for GSDs. I really want to get one of the colored pastel "original leather" ones (they have synthetic leather ones too but the colors are ugly). She has a Halti but people always think it's a muzzle. I figure if I got one of the Dogmatic collars in pale pink or something it would look less like a muzzle! They also seem to be softer/more comfortable than the nylon type.
Either that or the brown leather one-- at least it would kinda blend in with her fur and probably be less noticeable than the black Halti.


----------

